# er hat es hinter sich...



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

leider hat mein Stör diese Nacht nicht überlebt... :cry:  ich war schon ein wenig geschockt, als er heute morgen auf dem Rücken lag... da er doch gestern abend wieder halbwegs normal schwamm...
meine Frau hat ihn heute morgen als erstens entdeckt, da sie morgens immer einen als erstes einen Kontrollgang macht... verständlicherweise konnte sie dann auch ein paar Tränen nicht verdrücken... :cry: 
es ist schon komisch, aber man gewöhnt sich so auch an Fische...

Ich möchte mich aber noch bei allen bedanken, die uns Tips und Ratschläge gegeben haben...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

mmmmhhhhh doof.
das ist echt schade.kenne das mit dem dran gewöhnen.Unser ist letztes Jahr gestorben.War auch Trauer den Tag über.Andere finden es zwar albern aber meine Frau und ich sammeln alles auf was lebt und noch zu retten ist.
schade das er es nicht geschafft hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hallo Frank

mein Beileid , hätte dir gerne mit deinem Stör geholfen . Ich weiss , wie man an einem Tier hängen kann , auch wenn manche meinen es seie nur ein Fisch . Das hatt nichts mit verweichlicht zu tun . 
Ich dachte aber , das Tommi sich zu diesem Thema äussern würde , er kennt doch __ Störe besser als wir .
Schade .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Guten Morgen Frank and @ll, 

auch an dieser Stelle mein herzlichstes Beileid zum herben Verlust wie bereits in der Mail erwähnt. 

azurit hat folgendes geschrieben:: 
Ich dachte aber , das Tommi sich zu diesem Thema äussern würde , er kennt doch __ Störe besser als wir . 
Schade . 


Ich war mittendrin, doch war dem kleinen trotz Extra-Becken nicht mehr zu helfen. Leider hat er es bis zu dem heutigen Samstag nicht mehr überlebt, sonst hätte ich ihn zu mir genommen, bis er sich wieder erholt hätte. 

Ursachen für das Ableben gibt es einige: 

1.Verstopfte Kiemen mit dem im Teich befindlichen Algen, daher kurz- oder längerfristige Sauerstoffunterversorgung der Organe -> Schäden an lebenswichtigen Organen (siehe unkontrollierte Schwimmbewegungen) -> könnte die Hauptursache gewesen sein. 
2.Erhöhte Nitratbelastung, da er sich in einem Teich mit Filter befindet, keine Pflanzen vorhanden, um den Nitratgehalt zu reduzieren 
3.Unterernährung (schliesse ich mal aus, da kein einfallen der Unterseite sichtbar war) 

Soweit meine Mutmassungen zu dem Thema. Sicherlich gibt es sehr gute Beispiele für das Zusammenleben Koi und Stör, aber in diesem Falle abermals ein negatives. Ich will hier nicht wieder diese Diskussion aufflammen lassen, aber es zeigt sich, das diese Kombination einfach zu gefährlich ist. Sicherlich kann man durch entsprechende Filterung mit Anschluss einer ausreichenden Bepflanzung Abhilfe schaffen, aber die Quintessenz bleibt, beide Arten sind zu unterschiedlich, um sie ohne größere Probleme zusammen zu halten, denn entweder 

1.ersticken sie an Algen bzw. schädigen sich ihre Organe durch zeitweiliges Verstopfen der Kiemen 
2.verhungern die Störe, speziell in Koi-Teichen 
3.Vergiftungserscheinungen durch zu hohe Nitratbelastung infolge Über- bzw. Koi-Besatz und ungenügender Filterung. 

Also, um es nochmal zu sagen, ich bin nicht gegen Koi, ich toleriere sie, allerdings aufgrund der mir bekannten Todesfälle ist diese Kombination in 75% der Teiche auf kurz oder lang tödlich, gerade wegen o.a. Probleme. 

Deswegen wiederhole ich meinen Aufruf an alle Besitzer von Stören, die Probleme mit Ihren Teichen haben, es ist keine Schande wenn man dazu steht, Algen oder Probleme zu haben, nehmt eure Störe raus, egal ob 15cm oder 1m Länge, ruft mich an, ich werde sie abholen kommen und in anderen "Teichpensionen" unterbringen, zumindest solange, bis ihr diverse Probleme gelöst habt und den Tiere ohne Probleme ein überleben ermöglicht wird. Ich kenne genug große Teiche, wo ich sie unterbringen kann, mailt mir einfach oder ruft mich einfach an, denn diese Tiere haben auch ein Recht auf Leben, besonders wenn sie von uns Menschen in unsere kleinen "Pfützen" gesetzt werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hallo

In dem Punkt Koi und Stör muss ich Tommi Recht geben . Unser kleiner Waxdik bekam auch sehr wenig Futter da die Koi immer schneller waren . Er war Ende des Sommers sehr abgemagert , nur mit Mühe konnten wir ihn Füttern und die Koi dabei verscheuschen . Dieses Jahr kommt er mit den zwei grossen raus , das Füttern ist zu problematisch .
Und das Störfutter ist auch nicht besonderst gut für die Koi . Die Probleme mit den Algen und den zu hohen Nitratwerten sind aber wohl nicht an jedem Koiteich vorhanden , wenn doch , läuft was falsch . Wir treten den hohen Nitratwerten mit grosszügigen Wasserwechsel und vielen Pflanzen entgegen . 

Was die Behandlung und , oder , Diagnose der Krankheit , des nun verstorbenen Stör betrifft , war die Vorgehensweise nicht ganz so toll . In diesem Punkt muss ich Rainer zustimmen , als er in einem anderen Beitrag sagte , man solle dies doch im Forum und nicht per Email discutieren , damit alle davon lernen und profitieren können .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Moin Patrick



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Die Probleme mit den Algen und den zu hohen Nitratwerten sind aber wohl nicht an jedem Koiteich vorhanden , wenn doch , läuft was falsch . Wir treten den hohen Nitratwerten mit grosszügigen Wasserwechsel und vielen Pflanzen entgegen .



Ich rede nicht unbedingt von reinen Koi-Teichen, auch von "normalen" Gartenteichen. Wieviele Leute schmeissen einfach die Fische rein, Hauptsache schön und sie schwimmen rum, was in 1-3 Jahren dann ist mit dem Nachwuchs, daran denken leider nur die wenigsten und schon sind o.a. Probleme da. Wetten würde ich, das mind. 50% der Teiche, egal ob Koi oder sonstiger Fischteich mit Problemen behaftet sind (zähle meine erste Pfütze auch dazu   ), insbesondere zuwenig Pflanzen bzw. Überbesatz. Auch beschäftigen sich viele nicht so sehr mit dem Thema Teich, denn meist ist es nur ein Prestige-Projekt, eine Erweiterung des Status .... ausser wir Freaks , bei uns ist es halt anders .... wenn du mal siehst, wieviele Leute hier Mitglieder sind, eine Frage stellen, weil gerade an ihrem Teich ein Problem aufgetaucht ist und schwupps, nach der Lösung desselben sindse wieder wech (iss ja ned schlimm, spiegelt aber das nur temporäre Bemühen um die Tier- bzw. Pflanzenwelt wider)



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Behandlung und , oder , Diagnose der Krankheit , des nun verstorbenen Stör betrifft , war die Vorgehensweise nicht ganz so toll . In diesem Punkt muss ich Rainer zustimmen , als er in einem anderen Beitrag sagte , man solle dies doch im Forum und nicht per Email discutieren , damit alle davon lernen und profitieren können .



Da gebe ich dir recht, allerdings war es mir aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich, zum Thema etwas zu schreiben, tut mir leid. Ich werde mich "bemühen", wieder öfters hier reinzuschauen und keine Anfragen per GB, PM, E-Mail oder Anruf entgegenzunehmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

*Forum bzw. Mail*

guten Morgen Patrick...

den leisen Vorwurf von wegen lieber im Forum diskutieren als per E-Mail
find ich nicht ganz ok... da ich ja mein Problem ins Forum geschrieben habe... nur hat sich da nicht ganz so viel getan... deswegen habe ich paralell zum Forum dann Tommi per Mail kontaktiert... 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dies dann so verkehrt war.
Ich stimme dir auch zu, das soetwas ins Forum gehört... damit andere auch evtl "dazulernen" oder sich besser zu helfen wissen... und ich denke mal, das ich dies auch getan habe...
Verstehe diese Antwort bitte nicht falsch... es ist keine "gekränkte" o.ä.
Antwort... keineswegs, nur hab ich eben die Regeln hier im Forum schon halbwegs verstanden... und ich bin froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben,
da ich es mit Abstand das Beste finde...

also... nichts für ungut... und danke nochmal für eure Tips und Ratschläge...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hei Frank

war von mir auch kein Vorwurf das du Tommi per Mail kontaktiert hast , finde ich sogar koreckt von dir . Tommi hatt es uns aber schon erklärt , das er wenig Zeit hatte , dies verstehe ich auch . Meine Worte sollten nur als Anstos dienen , das sich wieder mehr Leute trauen hier zu schreiben . 
Auf deine Frage im Forum hatt sich wirklich nicht viel getan , die gleiche Erfahrung musste ich machen , als meine Koi krank waren  :cry: 
Wir hoffen mal , das diese Forum bald wieder wie früher sein wird , wo jeder wieder mit Spass und Freude schreibt .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

hallo patrick hallo frank,

ich denke daß die geringe reaktion auch damit zu tun hat daß das thema krankheiten sehr schwierig ist - und noch schwieriger in einem forum wo man noch nicht einmal die kranken fische sieht.

dies war auch der grund für meine zurückhaltung - mit dem thema krankheiten haben ich so gut wie keine erfahrung (gott sei dank) und ein falscher tip ist in dieser richtung dann sehr folgenschwer.

an dieser stelle auch mein mitgefühl für dich frank - auch ich habe schon zwei meiner __ störe verloren (einen durch meine eigene blödheit und einen an den __ reiher) - ist schon richtig - man gewöhnt sich sehr an die paddler.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

*...*

Servus Patrick,



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen mal , das diese Forum bald wieder wie früher sein wird , wo jeder wieder mit Spass und Freude schreibt .



Ich schreibe immer noch mit Freude, wenn ich mal Zeit zum schreiben habe, anderen Personen geht es sicher nicht anders. Wenn ich unser aller Forum im Vergleich zu anderen setze, scheinen wir vom Interesse in Sachen Gartenteich weit vorne zu liegen. Warum nur wenige, trotz durchschnittlich mehr als 200 Besuchern täglich, schreiben liegt vielleicht daran, das sie sich nicht trauen zu schreiben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Meine Vermutung liegt eher da, das das Forum kein Schmunzelforum ist, sondern ein gewisses Niveau hat und einige Angst haben, etwas falsches zu sagen. Bloß wer wurde schonmal "gebissen" deswegen ? Bis auf einige wenige (bestimmte anonyme Gästeposts) darf hier jeder sagen was er will .... auch wenn das Thema noch so kontrovers ist.

Zum Thema Krankheiten, wie ich Jürgen schon geschrieben hat, ist sehr schwierig aus der Ferne eine Diagnose zu stellen. Leider existieren auch keine statistischen Werte von Fischkrankheiten. Einem, dem ich fachlich eine Antwort zugetraut hätte und dessen Meinung ich geschätzt hätte, hat sich leider persönlich disqualifiziert. Die andere Person, Helmut, hat die Frage wahrscheinlich über- oder garnicht lesen, denn sicher hätte er auch eine Meinung und das Fachwissen dazu gehabt, leider ist er nur zu selten online. 

Das einzigste was mal hier unter Fachbeiträge in Sachen Krankheiten stand war ein Artikel von Sushi, den ich aber leider wieder herausgenommen habe, da auf eine Anfrage an ein Forum mir keine Antwort/Freigabe gegeben wurde (*grübbel*). Vielleicht sollte ich diesen mit Angabe der Quelle wieder einstellen, solange zumindest, bis eine negative Antwort kommt. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann ich das gerne tun.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hi Tommi

kein Komentar  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

na dann trau ich mich doch gerade mal, zu schreiben, mit viel Spass und Freude... 



> Wieviele Leute schmeissen einfach die Fische rein, Hauptsache schön und sie schwimmen rum, was in 1-3 Jahren dann ist mit dem Nachwuchs, daran denken leider nur die wenigsten und schon sind o.a. Probleme da. Wetten würde ich, das mind. 50% der Teiche, egal ob Koi oder sonstiger Fischteich mit Problemen behaftet sind (zähle meine erste Pfütze auch dazu  ), insbesondere zuwenig Pflanzen bzw. Überbesatz.



also ich hoffe, Tommi bezeichnet nicht Teiche wie meinen als "mit Problemen behaftet". Ich habe zwar Goldfische, die sich vermehren, schnell, aber auch __ Frösche, einen großen Bachlauf, und eine 100Liter Teichfilter, sowie viel Pflanzen(einige müssen eben noch wachsen, ist ja auch erstmal April).
Also ich weiß ja nicht, was für euch gute Vorraussetzungen sind, aber wie findet ihr den die ?

PS: ist hier im Forum gerade nicht so viel los ? es hat noch keiner auf meinen Thread geantwortet, der mit den Goldies... vielleicht dauert es noch, letztes Jahr gings halt schneller


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo,

von nicht viel los will ich nicht reden, bloß um ehrlich zu sein ist jetzt die Jahreszeit, wo draussen geackert wird bei dem schönen Sonnenschein, die ersten Pflanzen gesetzt werden, man sich draussen hinsetzt, vielleicht noch die letzten Vorbereitungen macht sprich Filter bauen oder in Betrieb nehmen etc. Von daher schauen viele (wenn man die Besucherzahlen sieht) nur kurz hier rein, was ich auch durchaus verstehen kann, sind halt nicht viele so Freaks wie manch jemand   

Ich werde es tunlichst unterlassen, ein Urteil über deinen Teich zu fällen, ob dieser mit "Problemen" behaftet ist. Ich kann nur aus dem gesehenen und der ersten eigenen Pfütze (ist jetzt im 3.Jahr) sagen, das viele Fehler begangen wurden, die jetzt teilweise ausgemerzt sind bzw. noch werden, aber noch lange nicht fertig ist. Der größte Sprung hat der Teich dieses Jahr gemacht, nachdem die 2 __ Störe , die ich in der Pfütze hatte, im /Oktober November umgezogen sind. Bis dahin hatte ich zwar klares Wasser, aber aufgrund der Mini-Pfütze ein Fadenalgenproblem.

Seid die Eisdecke wech ist, hatte ich damit noch kein Problem, nur noch den Belag/abgestorbene Algen vom letzten Jahr, sonst nüscht. Das zeigt mir eindeutig, das da zuviel Fisch drin war bzw. die Pfütze zu klein. Warten wir es diesen Sommer mal ab, ob es wirklich so ist, in der Regel kommt im Frühjahr erstmal trübes Wasser ... bisher wurde ich verschont.

Doch nun zu deinem Teich .... auffallend der große Bachlauf mit dem m.E. doch starken Gefälle. Wie  du sicherlich schon mehrfach gelesen hast, ist dies dem Pflanzenwuchs nicht so ganz dienlich, da durch dieses plätschern merklich CO2 ausgetrieben wird, was deine Pflanzen zum Wachstum gebrauchen könnten, von der Erwärmung des Wassers durch das Gestein ganz zu schweigen (iss bei meiner "Steinwüste" auch so   ). Lange bis in die Nacht halten sie die Temperaturen ... ist leider nur schön, wenn man sich auf die warmen Steine setzen kann, wenn es frisch wird draussen.

Ansonsten kann ich nichts weiter sagen, da mir Angaben zum Fischbesatz und dem genauen Volumen fehlen. Aber eins weiss ich sicher, das Goldi poppen wie die Weltmeister   

Wie alt iss deine "Pfütze" ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ja, Goldies zeugen sehr schnell ...   
Nun, der Teich ist jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre alt, und das mit den Steinen war bis jetzt noch keine Problem, ich habe schon mal hingefasst. Die Muschelkalkpaltten, auf denen das Wasser läuft, habe eigentlich kein Problem gemacht. Und der Wasserfall, naja, ich weiß nicht so recht, war eigentlich gut gemeint, wegen O² Zufuhr. Und da sich Co² sowieso gut in Wasser löst, DENKE ich, dass das nicht so viel ausmachen wird. Ist ja unter anderm von Vorteil, wenn dei Pflanzen nicht soooo schnell wachsen, dann habe ich nicht sooo viel Arbeit.

Zu den Algen: da habe ich nur welche in meiner kleinen Tiefenzone, und die vermehren sich immer bis zu einer bestimmten Größe, also so 20cm in der Tiefenzone, dann hören sie auf, und ich fische sie wieder raus.

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------

